
Berkley Astronomer Geoff Marcy Violated Sexual Harassment Policies - BDGC
http://www.buzzfeed.com/azeenghorayshi/famous-astronomer-allegedly-sexually-harassed-students
======
ngoldbaum
This is absolutely disgusting. I heard rumors about exactly this for years as
a grad student, it's sickening that things are only being done about it now,
and even then no repercussions of consequence will be visited on him. Does
Berkeley really see the chance of an exoplanet Nobel prize to be more
important than the safety of students and staff?

~~~
nikolay
"Safety", really?! There always would be rumours.

~~~
ngoldbaum
Except now an investigation has substantiated these rumors and Prof. Marcy has
issued a public apology. These are real incidents. And yet, he is still
allowed to take on students. This is insane.

~~~
nikolay
My point is that "safety" is a groundless exaggeration. As I've passed through
Sexual Harassment training several times already, even a look could be a
harassment. To conclude that a scientist could be putting female students'
safety at risk is both statistically and morally incorrect.

------
univalent
Very depressing. Fire him now.(Although knowing Janet N they will likely botch
this as well).

As a former Cal Bear, we don't need Nobel laureates as much as we need to
preserve Cal's moral reputation.

